# Is the presence of a bona fida PROG MASTERMAN on this forum a benison?



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Does this forum need a genuine Prog Masterman (like myself) ?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't think this forum "needs" anyone. However, I'm glad you're here all the same.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Does this forum need a genuine Prog Masterman (like myself) ?


Well Deac, it all depends on your definition of "Prog Masterman." In my way of thinking, Steve Howe, Robert Fripp and Keith Emerson are prog mastermen. Before we can add you to that group we would need to hear and evaluate your prog compositions/performances. Kindly post anything that you have and we'll get back to you on it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"Is the presence of a bona fida PROG MASTERMAN on this forum a* benison*?"

Teach me a new word and I'll follow you anywhere.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

New word is "accolyte".

To follow in the footsteps of a Masterman is an achievement in itself. Study long enough and one day you might even graduate from mere wannabee/toying dilettante to mini-masterman-junior.

You never know. 
With perseverance it is not outside the realm of possibility that you too may become a Supreme Prog Masterman* To The Delight Of he Universe (like Yours Truely here.)

.........

Or, of course, a MasterChickiepoo.
Let us not forget the skirt.


----------

